# What exactly is loamy conditions?



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

I understand hard pack, rocky, sandy and muddy conditions but WTF is loamy?


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

X-Vert said:


> I understand hard pack, rocky, sandy and muddy conditions but WTF is loamy?


Soft, moist, think Pac NW


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Soft, moist, think Pac NW


what a stupid word


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> Soft, moist, think Pac NW


fluffy, dank, normally associated with mossy green vegitation


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

the entire stinc was built on loam.


----------



## CHODE*666 (Oct 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what a stupid word


loamy?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

CHODE*666 said:


> loamy?


i gotta get some loam


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

the type of conditions where you want to make motorcycle noises while railing berms.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

never heard of loamy before


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*This looks kinda "loamy" to me.*

Cool pic otherwise.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Cool pic otherwise.


ya dude pinkbike pic of th day pretty cool


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

sriracha said:


> fluffy, dank, normally associated with mossy green vegitation


Sounds like it would be more fun to smoke than to ride on!


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Cool pic otherwise.


Looks like there's smoke coming from the first bike!?!?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Loam: Soil composed of a mixture of sand, clay, silt, and organic matter.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

sriracha said:


> i gotta get some loam


I gotta get a loam to buy some dank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

I dont think I have read anyone on this board use the word, but I am aware of it... means like everyone described it out to be, loamy...


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ok then WTF is DanK?*



jubilee said:


> I gotta get a loam to buy some dank.


Dank as in drink? Booze?


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Dank as in drink? Booze?


no, as in moister content, not dry or harsh.

musty comes to mind.
sticky or tacky might be used in the same sentence.

"due to the recent rain, it was dank and sticky out on the trail, the dirt was nice and loamy. it was most desireable."


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> Dank as in drink? Booze?


The good shat.....is dank. For sure.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

i always think of it as sort of pine needle filled, sort of forgicing, springy?


----------

